# 261313 Software Engineer : Role and Responsibilities



## akhil_n (Aug 6, 2017)

Dear All,

I'm planning for ACS skill assessment. I've been working in IT industry for 11+ years now and i think 261313 is relevant code. I have a question regarding Duties in experience letter. 

If my employer just picks the same points as outlined in the official Duties for the code 261313 then is that an issue? is it mandatory to have different wordings and content as compared to official one?

Appreciate if anyone who has got the +ve feedback when using the same bullet points?

Regards
A


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

akhil_n said:


> Dear All,
> 
> I'm planning for ACS skill assessment. I've been working in IT industry for 11+ years now and i think 261313 is relevant code. I have a question regarding Duties in experience letter.
> 
> ...


DO NOT COPY ANYTHING else you run the risk of getting banned by ACS/EA.
Write in your own words by seeing the official template. Detail the work you did as part of your employment clearly.
Make sure to include all fields from the template like employer name, employer address, your designation, your designation, location , full time/part time etc.

Best wishes


----------



## akhil_n (Aug 6, 2017)

sharma1981 said:


> DO NOT COPY ANYTHING else you run the risk of getting banned by ACS/EA.
> Write in your own words by seeing the official template. Detail the work you did as part of your employment clearly.
> Make sure to include all fields from the template like employer name, employer address, your designation, your designation, location , full time/part time etc.
> 
> Best wishes


Thanks for reply, but was curious to know what response did anyone got from ACS if they the same points were used.

The points on a very high level looks relevant to the Job and are more generalized and if employers agrees to the same then it shouldn't be different then what ACS is expecting.

Just a thought.

Regards
A


----------



## sharma1981 (Apr 30, 2017)

akhil_n said:


> Thanks for reply, but was curious to know what response did anyone got from ACS if they the same points were used.
> 
> The points on a very high level looks relevant to the Job and are more generalized and if employers agrees to the same then it shouldn't be different then what ACS is expecting.
> 
> ...


ACS/EA runs plagiarism checks. if they find out you copied something then you'll get banned. no one copies the words in the template.
And of course the points will be relevant in the example to all software engineers. you need to provide evidences by keeping that template in mind and writing in your own words. This should be issued by company HR on letter head. 
in case HR doesnt issue then you can use an reference letter validated by an team member at supervisory level. go thru the instructions carefully


----------



## apoorva.agrawal.86 (Jun 10, 2018)

sharma1981 said:


> ACS/EA runs plagiarism checks. if they find out you copied something then you'll get banned. no one copies the words in the template.
> And of course the points will be relevant in the example to all software engineers. you need to provide evidences by keeping that template in mind and writing in your own words. This should be issued by company HR on letter head.
> in case HR doesnt issue then you can use an reference letter validated by an team member at supervisory level. go thru the instructions carefully


How many points should we write in the roles and responsibilities?
I am working as an SDET as well as a Business Analyst in my company. Hence will be writing the roles for both the occupations.
What do you think should be the sufficient no. of points for the RnR letter?
Also, should I segregate the RnR by my designations performed?


----------



## shekar.ym (Apr 27, 2018)

apoorva.agrawal.86 said:


> How many points should we write in the roles and responsibilities?
> I am working as an SDET as well as a Business Analyst in my company. Hence will be writing the roles for both the occupations.
> What do you think should be the sufficient no. of points for the RnR letter?
> Also, should I segregate the RnR by my designations performed?


number of points does not matter.. try to be as detailed as possible.
no need to breakdown your points based on designation....i did not do that and got positive assessment from ACS.

hope it helps..
good luck


----------



## singhpx7 (Oct 25, 2018)

shekar.ym said:


> number of points does not matter.. try to be as detailed as possible.
> no need to breakdown your points based on designation....i did not do that and got positive assessment from ACS.
> 
> hope it helps..
> good luck


Hi Shekar,

Thanks for the comment.
Could you pls send me the template for roles and responsibilities for 261313.

TIA.


----------



## anshu1987 (Feb 14, 2019)

singhpx7 said:


> Hi Shekar,
> 
> Thanks for the comment.
> Could you pls send me the template for roles and responsibilities for 261313.
> ...


Hi Singh , 
Did you design any Roles and Responsibility letter , if yes can you please share.


----------

